# Sig?



## Hehe Moo (Sep 19, 2008)

How do you make a signature? ==" i haven't got a clue how to upload one of my images.


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

Upload to www.tinypic.com

Paste the one that has 
	
	



```
[img][/img]
```
 tags in your signature space.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 19, 2008)

Wah? What is "paste the one that has"?


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

See the code tags.
Anyways, answered your PM, should be good to go.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

OBJECTION! *slams desk then points* Your signature height is over the limit!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 19, 2008)

What? Mine? Are you serious?


----------



## Whunup (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a little "Heightened" i guess... Im sure the rules will have a little more to say


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 22, 2008)

It's not so bad, maybe bring the text in it down one size.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 27, 2008)

One thing that really annoys me about the signiature rules that the filesize may not be over 50KB.
It's really tight to get my sig under 50KB. Can't you make it 100KB or something like that?

That 400x100 is not a problem, although the height may be adjusted too.


----------



## Zalda (Sep 29, 2008)

i too find this a very annoying rule, the filesize is just ridiculous....


----------



## weiff (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, but without those restrictions the pages take forever to load and then you are scrolling past a longcat sig everytime.... I've seen it many times on other forums.... I support the limits.


----------



## dice (Sep 29, 2008)

staff have already talked about "issues" including that mentioned here so wait until the updates have been made (when it'll be is not within my control).


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm having problems with my sig. The words "What the?! OBJECTION" previously mentioned by Ace Gunman, are not appearing anymore. Help please? Curley5959 told me to try reuploading the image and typing the words.. not working. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

It's the new sig system.....READ:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107675

You can't fix it because GBAtemp now removes automatically, everything that is over the rules..


----------

